# Homemade Top Bar Hive (TBH) Pollen Trap



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

Nice pictures. What kind of bees are those. They are very dark. Montyb in marquette


----------



## Remichi (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't actually know the exact type of bee, except that it is probably an African bee. I know there are different kinds of bees in Kenya, don't know which kind is local to Nairobi which is at an altitude of about 1600 meters.


----------



## Remichi (Apr 6, 2013)

If I only use the pollen trap a few hours per day and maybe at most once a week, is it still necessary to put in a bigger hole for the drones to enter and leave the hive?


----------

